# orchids-forever on eBay



## Lanmark (Aug 31, 2011)

This vendor on eBay, orchids-forever from North Carolina, has been listing Neofinetia falcata 'Shutennou' plants for several months. I've noticed their photo for quite some time and was almost certain it belonged to me. I've been so ill in recent months that I've not bothered to verify it before now. It's not even that great of a photo, but yes, it is mine from four years ago. I sent them this note a few moments ago:

_"Hi there, I wasn't sure at first, so I had to go back and look thru all my older camera photo files, but eventually I found it...sure enough, you've stolen my photo of my Syutenno flowers to use in your auctions. Kindly stop or I shall have to report you to eBay thru the VeRo program. I don't mean to be rude, but gee, haven't you ever bloomed one yourself that you can snap a photo of? Anyway, as I've stated, I have the original photo file here with intact exif data and all the sequential photos before and after from that particular shoot session with each of their exif data files intact as well. It will be no problem to prove my case. Your choices are to pay me a negotiated fee for past, present and future unlimited commercial use of my photo (I've noticed you using this photo several times in recent months) or promptly cease and desist with no hard feelings. Pay to play fair or simply stop. Otherwise I will take decisive legal action at once. Thank you!"_

I hate thievery. 

Taking into account my signature below, I must say I hope this vendor feels guilty and upset when they read the note which I sent them! Maybe they'll hate me now and forever too, but frankly I don't care. I probably would have allowed them to use the photo free of charge if they had only asked me for permission in advance.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2011)

Good for you. I hope they pay you for photos.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2011)

You are too kind, Mark. I go straight to VeRo -- it takes them a couple days, as it is.


----------



## Clark (Aug 31, 2011)

Choke him with the peach pit from another thread.


----------



## jtrmd (Aug 31, 2011)

Theyve been using other peoples photos for some time now.I doubt they will stop anytime soon.


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 1, 2011)

I just now noticed that they've taken down my photo and inserted a different photo...probably someone else's :rollhappy:

It took them more than 12 hours to get around to it, and I've not heard a peep from them...still, I feel better about it now.


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 1, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> I just now noticed that they've taken down my photo and inserted a different photo...probably someone else's :rollhappy:
> 
> It took them more than 12 hours to get around to it, and I've not heard a peep from them...still, I feel better about it now.



Ah yes, now I see it. They've taken Satomi's picture from her Shutennou auction, cropped it and changed the color slightly, and then used it for their own auction in place of the photo they stole from me.

It ticks me off that I can't report this new abuse directly to eBay.  This behavior is despicable!


----------



## Lint (Sep 1, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> It ticks me off that I can't report this new abuse directly to eBay.  This behavior is despicable!



Actually, you can report this. It's just that eBay doesn't care and won't do anything about it.


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 1, 2011)

Lint said:


> Actually, you can report this. It's just that eBay doesn't care and won't do anything about it.


I tried but got an automated message that stated I had to report it to the seller from whom the photo was stolen so the seller could report it directly to eBay.  They really don't care!


----------



## mormodes (Sep 1, 2011)

now you know why people deface their pictures with watermarks. Everytime I almost decide its silly to use a watermark a thread like this reaffirms my belief in humanity.


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 1, 2011)

Now they've sent me an apology. I appreciate their apology, although in light of their actions and some of their words, it rings a bit hollow:

_"We apologize that you were upset about the photo. We have removed it. We have had persons use our pictures and we did not think anything of it however we do understand your stand. Again please accept our apology."_

Note how they apologize that I was upset and not for the crime they committed.

I'm tempted to write back and ask why they've cropped "their" new photo so severely and altered its color... oke:


----------



## nikv (Sep 1, 2011)

At least you received an apology. That is more than a lot of other photographers ever get. If I were you, I wouldn't bother following up in regards to the new photo they are using if it isn't one of yours or anyone you know. You'd just be picking a fight. Not worth it, in my opinion.

I've gone to Google to search on a particular orchid and then clicked on Images, only to see my own photos show up at times. Photos only posted here on this forum. So it's pretty easy for someone out there to find your photos and use them for their own purposes.


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 1, 2011)

nikv said:


> At least you received an apology. That is more than a lot of other photographers ever get. If I were you, I wouldn't bother following up in regards to the new photo they are using if it isn't one of yours or anyone you know. You'd just be picking a fight. Not worth it, in my opinion.
> 
> I've gone to Google to search on a particular orchid and then clicked on Images, only to see my own photos show up at times. Photos only posted here on this forum. So it's pretty easy for someone out there to find your photos and use them for their own purposes.



I agree. It's not worth picking a fight.  I've notified Satomi. The new one they've taken, altered and offered as their own is her photograph.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 1, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> .... I've been so ill in recent months that I've not bothered to verify it before now....


Sorry to hear that, hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 1, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> Sorry to hear that, hope you're feeling better!



Thanks, :wink: I'm working on it! I've got great doctors, to be sure, and I wouldn't still be here today without their ingenuity, friendship and compassion.


----------

